# How often do you cheat?



## scout200 (Nov 12, 2010)

Several people believe that you need to have a "cheat day" or a "cheat  meal" to stay sane lol. Do you have a cheat day or cheat meal. If so,  how often?

-Scout


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

Mislead me, I thought you were speaking about something else!

Every Sunday.


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sunday is my cheat day as well. Eat anything I want that day.


----------



## Arra (Nov 12, 2010)

I never do cheat meals, unless you count refeeds as one.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 12, 2010)

<----- Look under my name


----------



## MDR (Nov 12, 2010)

Couple of meals per week.


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Sundays usually because of football. I pretty much eat what I want but keep it within my ratios. During the rest of the year it`s Saturday or Sunday at a BBQ.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2010)

Saturday for me


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 12, 2010)

Everyday.  I just make sure I get enough protein, plenty of vegetables and then plenty more calories.


----------



## tkxii (Nov 13, 2010)

eating clean is important for overall health. I think cheat days are an excuse to be unhealthy. High calorie days alternating with low calorie days are cool, but "cheat meals" imho has come about as a way to market weight loss programs and ebooks. Especially by people like Joel Marion

EDIT: i'll add a bit more

Charles Staley has had tremendous success in getting clients to build and lose at the same time by having high carb high cal days on training days and then normal high protein slightly lower cal on rest days. 

The every other day diet goes by the same principle.

For optimal health, I don't think we can have "cheat" days unless your idea of a cheat day is an extra grass-fed NY strip steak with extra herbs on top and extra vegetables. Or an extra piece of fruit.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2010)

One or two days per week.


----------



## Built (Nov 14, 2010)

scout200 said:


> Several people believe that you need to have a "cheat day" or a "cheat  meal" to stay sane lol. Do you have a cheat day or cheat meal. If so,  how often?
> 
> -Scout



To stay sane?  I'm not sure. To stay social, yes. I try to build "free" days/meals into social obligations. Birthdays, holidays... that sort of thing. I call them "natural disasters" and schedule my diet and training in such a way as to incorporate them into my life. 

Personally, I eat as much junk food as possible. Turns out, that's not very much if I want to stay lean, but I eat a little bit of chocolate every day and there's certainly room for the odd egg-roll in my life.

I didn't get into this lifestyle to live on sawdust. 

I do, however, find it interesting how people respond to my apparent lack of concern for "clean eating" when they see me eating something that isn't a poached chicken breast. 

The blobs say "Well, YOU don't have to worry!" to which I say "I look this way BECAUSE I'm careful with my diet - most of the time". 

The cleantards on the other hand look down their noses at me for my indiscretions. To them, I just smile - while I eat the second donut. 

I mean shit, it's just food. It's not like it's a religion.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2010)

I usually only go once a week with a cheat meal. Other than that, I enjoy eating low carb and high fat.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 14, 2010)

Built said:


> I do, however, find it interesting how people respond to my apparent lack of concern for "clean eating" when they see me eating something that isn't a poached chicken breast.



Ah yes.  Similar to the people who claim being lean is just a result of a fast metabolism when they see me eat 3 plates of indian food (which by the way was delicious).  

Never mind the 95% of the rest of the time they don't pay attention to or know about when the food is plain and boring.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 14, 2010)

NEVER. I have not had a cheat mean in 2 years. My cheat will usually be a cheat binge, but a healthy cheat. Likee wheat bread with peanut butter.


mind over matter.
Don't be like a 5 month year old baby and use good food to stop you from crying. Your a man now(hopefully) so suck it up!

Sincerely,
SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LIFT


----------



## Bilal123 (Nov 14, 2010)

Every Fiday I have my cheat day. Usually it's pretty healthy stuff, just plates and plates of it though. I always eat Jamaican, Ethiopian or Somali (The last two courtesy of my wife) food which is really good for you. 

I haven't had really unhealthy food in a long time. Last time I did, I went to this greasy spot off Crenshaw and got some fried fish, onion rings, and a biscuit... Felt like crap immediately after and said never again.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 14, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> Every Fiday I have my cheat day. Usually it's pretty healthy stuff, just plates and plates of it though. I always eat Jamaican, Ethiopian or Somali (The last two courtesy of my wife) food which is really good for you.
> 
> I haven't had really unhealthy food in a long time. Last time I did, I went to this greasy spot off Crenshaw and got some fried fish, onion rings, and a biscuit... Felt like crap immediately after and said never again.



cheat day ONCE A WEEK?!?!? 

holy shit...you must really not care about your gains whatsoever


----------



## Bilal123 (Nov 14, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> cheat day ONCE A WEEK?!?!?
> 
> holy shit...you must really not care about your gains whatsoever


 
You obviously did not read what I wrote besides that. Jamaican food usually consists of red rice, cabbage, jerked chicken, plantains, fish, beef stew, yams and other good foods... 

Ethiopian food consists of lentils, fish, injera (spongy type of bread), assorted vegetables and other things... Somali food is the not too far removed from the former because the countries are right next to eachother.

I have been making gains just fine with this plan... My genetics dictate that.  I don't see how you simply focused on what I said while several others said they do the exact same thing earlier on in the thread, but whatever. You're missing out on some great food.


----------



## Built (Nov 14, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> NEVER. I have not had a cheat mean in 2 years. My cheat will usually be a cheat binge, but a healthy cheat. Likee wheat bread with peanut butter.
> 
> 
> mind over matter.
> ...



See, your version of "healthy cheat" is my version of really, REALLY shitty junk-food. I don't think I've had a slice of bread in two years. 

The only thing worse than grain foods, to me anyway, is transfat. I don't eat transfat at all. Grain I eat very, very rarely. When I do, it really has to be a special occasion. 



stfuandliftbtch said:


> cheat day ONCE A WEEK?!?!?
> 
> holy shit...you must really not care about your gains whatsoever



What a strange thing to say. I wonder why you would think this way, without examining the evidence - that is to say, Bilal's gains. 

Odd. 



Bilal123 said:


> You obviously did not read what I wrote besides that. Jamaican food usually consists of red rice, cabbage, jerked chicken, plantains, fish, beef stew, yams and other good foods...
> 
> Ethiopian food consists of lentils, fish, injera (spongy type of bread), assorted vegetables and other things... Somali food is the not too far removed from the former because the countries are right next to eachother.
> 
> I have been making gains just fine with this plan... My genetics dictate that.  I don't see how you simply focused on what I said while several others said they do the exact same thing earlier on in the thread, but whatever. *You're missing out on some great food*.


Amen to that!

Delicious ethnic food is such a gift. Injera's gorgeous stuff. I'd love to know how to make it. I know the real stuff's supposed to be made from teff, but that's the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> NEVER. I have not had a cheat mean in 2 years. My cheat will usually be a cheat binge, but a healthy cheat. Likee wheat bread with peanut butter.
> 
> 
> mind over matter.
> ...



Dude, take another steroid cookie. 
Do you even listen to your to what your thoughts are writing on the computer?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 15, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> Every Fiday I have my cheat day. Usually it's pretty healthy stuff, just plates and plates of it though. I always eat Jamaican, Ethiopian or Somali (The last two courtesy of my wife) food which is really good for you.
> 
> I haven't had really unhealthy food in a long time. Last time I did, I went to this greasy spot off Crenshaw and got some fried fish, onion rings, and a biscuit... Felt like crap immediately after and said never again.





Bilal123 said:


> You obviously did not read what I wrote besides that. Jamaican food usually consists of red rice, cabbage, jerked chicken, plantains, fish, beef stew, yams and other good foods...
> 
> Ethiopian food consists of lentils, fish, injera (spongy type of bread), assorted vegetables and other things... Somali food is the not too far removed from the former because the countries are right next to eachother.
> 
> I have been making gains just fine with this plan... My genetics dictate that.  I don't see how you simply focused on what I said while several others said they do the exact same thing earlier on in the thread, but whatever. You're missing out on some great food.





sorry, my knowledge on "jamaican food" isn't that up to date along with "ethiopian food"...im american man. no jamaican shit for me


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a cheat meal once a week usually on Saturday and its usually pizza


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 15, 2010)

every day


----------



## MDR (Nov 15, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> sorry, my knowledge on "jamaican food" isn't that up to date along with "ethiopian food"...im american man. no jamaican shit for me



Oh man, you are missing out.  Great stuff.  I'm Norwegian by blood, but that doesn't mean I'm eating Leutfisk and Lefsa at every meal.  Always looking for kinds of food to try.


----------



## LAM (Nov 15, 2010)

my personal definition of the cheat meal has changed over the years.  I consider Smashburger basically "healthy" since everything is fresh and not processed or laden with additives, etc.


----------



## scout200 (Nov 16, 2010)

Built said:


> To stay sane?  I'm not sure. To stay social, yes. I try to build "free" days/meals into social obligations. Birthdays, holidays... that sort of thing. I call them *"natural disasters"* and schedule my diet and training in such a way as to incorporate them into my life.



Ha ha, I love your terminology! 




Built said:


> To them, I just smile - while I eat the second donut.





Built said:


> it's just food. It's not like it's a religion.



Very well said!!  lol


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2010)

Pizza.


----------



## cyan (Nov 16, 2010)

everyday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2010)

Once in my life.

I drank too much and stuck my penis in the mouth of a fat girl.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh, food.

My diets been shit lately.  Just pure shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Once in my life.
> 
> I drank too much and stuck my penis in the mouth of a fat girl.





confused here...should it have been a guy's mouth you were trying for?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2010)

Funny?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Funny?



I tend to think so.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea, I don't see it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 18, 2010)

I thought the fat girl thing was funny.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea, I don't see it.



Thats because you have no brain. A zombie and a fat chick ate it.


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 18, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> You obviously did not read what I wrote besides that. Jamaican food usually consists of red rice, cabbage, jerked chicken, plantains, fish, beef stew, yams and other good foods...
> 
> Ethiopian food consists of lentils, fish, injera (spongy type of bread), assorted vegetables and other things... Somali food is the not too far removed from the former because the countries are right next to eachother.
> 
> I have been making gains just fine with this plan... My genetics dictate that. I don't see how you simply focused on what I said while several others said they do the exact same thing earlier on in the thread, but whatever. You're missing out on some great food.


 How do make the plantains? do u boil them or fry them? I use to think they are fatting, and i love them.


----------



## scout200 (Nov 19, 2010)

Built said:


> See, your version of "healthy cheat" is my version of really, REALLY shitty junk-food. *I don't think I've had a slice of bread in two years. *



Wow, that's awesome!! 



Built said:


> Delicious ethnic food is such a gift.



I certainly wish I could try more ethnic foods!! Having 3 young children who are quite picky about what they eat, we try to make dishes that everyone enjoys...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Thats because you have no brain. A zombie and a fat chick ate it.



I am smarter than you.

When I get my Masters, the American educational system says that I'm smarter than 92% of the population.

This is a perfect time for a Good Will Hunting quote.  Or you could man up and admit your joke was shit and the dig that followed was inappropriate given the fact that I'm better than you in pretty much all facets of life.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I am smarter than you.
> 
> When I get my Masters, the American educational system says that I'm smarter than 92% of the population.
> 
> This is a perfect time for a Good Will Hunting quote.  Or you could man up and admit your joke was shit and the dig that followed was inappropriate given the fact that I'm better than you in pretty much all facets of life.



I could, but a) you're too retarded to understand all of that, b) I just dont give a shit about your toilet paper Masters degree. Wipe your ass with while you walk to the unemployment office, and c) I'll paypal you a dollar for you to go buy a sense of humor. Douche.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I could, but a) you're too retarded to understand all of that, b) I just dont give a shit about your toilet paper Masters degree. Wipe your ass with while you walk to the unemployment office, and c) I'll paypal you a dollar for you to go buy a sense of humor. Douche.



Agreed on all accounts, except for the no sense of humor thing - Call me whatever you would like but make it funny at least.  At one point in time I cared about GPA and grades and doing really well in school but I really don't see the point.  My Mom wants me to frame the piece of paper, but wiping my ass or using it as a cum rag would be much more fun.


----------



## poundage (Nov 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Agreed on all accounts, except for the no sense of humor thing - Call me whatever you would like but make it funny at least.  At one point in time I cared about GPA and grades and doing really well in school but I really don't see the point.  My Mom wants me to frame the piece of paper, but wiping my ass or using it as a cum rag would be much more fun.



I lose. Game over


----------



## ryansm (Nov 22, 2010)

I can only get away with one cheat meal a week, an entire day is too much for me.


----------



## Jalogono (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't usually cheat on a single day. Just a couple little treats here and there  It's so hard to go without temptation!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 22, 2010)

Once a week I will have a clean refeed day. Once every 2 weeks, I will have a cheat day in which I eat garbage food. And I always feel like CRAP the next day hahahaha


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Once a week I will have a clean refeed day. Once every 2 weeks, I will have a cheat day in which I eat garbage food. And I always feel like CRAP the next day hahahaha



Clean refeeds arent exactly a foolproof way of ensuring leptin levels to go back to normal. Jodi has a great sticky that explains this to the fullest. It's a remarkable post and really drives home the need for bagels, white rice, corn cakes, etc.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 23, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> NEVER. I have not had a cheat mean in 2 years. My cheat will usually be a cheat binge, but a healthy cheat. Likee wheat bread with peanut butter.
> 
> 
> mind over matter.
> ...


 
I highly doubt this is true whatsoever, if it is your ass is so tight if I put a lump of coal up there in two weeks I'd have a diamond.  To quote Ferris Bulller.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

CT said:


> I highly doubt this is true whatsoever, if it is your ass is so tight if I put a lump of coal up there in two weeks I'd have a diamond.  To quote Ferris Bulller.


----------



## MDR (Nov 23, 2010)

CT said:


> I highly doubt this is true whatsoever, if it is your ass is so tight if I put a lump of coal up there in two weeks I'd have a diamond.  To quote Ferris Bulller.



Reps for Ferris Bueller quote.


----------

